# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : البدر التمام شرح بلوغ المرام

## وليد الدلبحي

اسم المؤلف: حسين بن محمد بن سعيد المغربي 
تاريخ الوفاة: 1119هـ - 1707م 
نوع الخط: نسخ 
عدد الأوراق: 190 
عدد الأسطر: 35 
مصدر المخطوط: الخزانة العامة بالرباط – 5420 
بيانات الطبع: مطبوع 
حمل من هــــــنــــــا

----------


## حواري الرسول

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
يا وليد جزيت خيراً وزوجت بكراً .

----------


## ابن المنير

جزاك الله خيرا
هل المطبوع متاح ؟

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

جزاكم اللَّهُ خيرًا ،وبارك فيكم .

----------


## المقري

السلام عليكم
عندما أحاول التحميل يطلب مني اسم المستعمل و كلمة السر
و رغم ادخالي لهما يطلب مني نفس الأمر مرة ثانية
فما العمل بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبومروة

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## القارء المجتهد

إلى الأخ المكرم ابن المنير،
إن كنت تقصد على النت فحمل من هنا بارك الله فيك

http://www.mediafire.com/?chpu8w8cwou9kcw

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

شكر الله لكم

----------

